
FogBugz rebranded to Manuscript - zdrummond
https://medium.com/make-better-software/introducing-manuscript-aa4aabdc0f6c
======
fictionfuture
great idea (for them), this is one of those cases where i actually do think
the brand name was likely creating the wrong brand perception.

Spolsky is always doing interesting things. Great guy.

